# Squirrel re-population



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

Howdy,

Live in the city w/ a good backdrop.

Shooting .177 and yes I can now kill a squirrel w/ one shot in the head or heart.

I`ve taken about 6 and there is still one hanging around, but cautious.

I shoot them and leave them out to shoot at the ***** that grab them at nite so I can in turn eliminate the *****. They like squirrels, Ive left them birds but they opted to dig into the mass grave and pull out a squirrel or two instead.

So now Im outta squirrels. Haven`t seen any action in a week.

Got a caller, four feeders, suet and corn and cobb hanging on the garage roof. peanuts too, yet nothing.

So how long before the new guys move into where the old guys used to live?

thanks


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

They breed in the summer so I am guessing that next summer when babies are getting bigger they will start moving in. If I was you I would make sure baiting is legal and squirells and ***** are in season.


----------



## stickemdeep (Aug 21, 2007)

i like your style m14.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Buster nailed it on the nosey. There may be the occational squirrel or two wander into your yard for food later in the fall for food, but for the most part I think your outa luck untill next spring.


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

minipyro23 said:


> Why not eat the squirrels and leave out scraps for the *****? And what do you do with the ***** you kill?


Haven t killed a **** yet. When I do I will throw it in the street and call dead animal pickup. Thats all the city will do. ):


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

you shouldnt just waist the meat eat the squirel and just leave out scrap or at least skin it. also raccoon skins make great hide


----------

